
Tech giants face new uk tax clampdown - jimnotgym
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-43161736
======
jimnotgym
This is not a simple subject, but I do wonder if a revenue based tax is going
to be the only answer to fairly taxing the tech advertising giants. I don't
want to penalize them, but the UK infrastructure they sell through and the
basic law and order that allows them to flourish, all cost money.

